# error code 22 on mitsubishi big screen ws-55511



## jonesy (Aug 28, 2011)

I replaced the stk 393-110 IC chip and the tv worked perfect for a day and a half... then... it shut off and would not come on. This is when I started getting the error code 22. I then replace the two 5 amp pico fuses f9a04 and f9a05 and it didn't fix the problem. I have since read that I should have replaced the power caps but am also reading that a closer match to my problem is the IC chip agaim. I used a generic chip and did not insist on the "sanyo" chip. Is there and educated opinion out there as to whether the cheaper chip is my problem or should I look elsewhere? Any appropriate help would be aprreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

First, this forum is not a techy forum like over at AVSforum.com. As for your problem, did a search and this is what I found.

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...ws-55511&fr=att-portal&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8

Personally, because it is a Rear Projection, and it is not even cost effective to repair due to Plasmas & LCD sets have come down so far in price. You can get a very good 51 or 60 inch Plasma for under $3,000.00, unless you want a very good top of the line, studio quality 60", then you are talking about $6,000.00


----------

